# IT Super Fuerte in Hood River Oregon



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Just arrived today for a driving conference and found an amazing spot to sneak away for a smoke!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

what a pic!!!!! 5 star rating!!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> what a pic!!!!! 5 star rating!!


Thanks! It was hard to decide which to focus the camera on b/c the cigar and the scenery are both beautiful


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice scenery! What a way to enjoy it...

For future reference - to get both in focus use a lower set aperture like f22 or f32, those settings tend to keep foreground and background completely in focus, however the expose will need to be longer to compensate as the light getting in thru the lens is reduced.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Rob, that's some great stuff right there! Thanks for sharing 

CD


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man, when were you here in my home town? No kidding, man...that looks exactly like the landscape and foliage of the are around here. Very cool!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice pic


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very cool pic...


----------

